
Scripting languages slip in popularity - MilnerRoute
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3237085/javascript/scripting-languages-slip-in-popularity.html
======
karmakaze

      7. Visual Basic .Net, at 2.909 percent
      ...
      9. Delphi/Object Pascal, at 1.744 percent
     10. assembly language, at 1.722 percent
    

I'm astonished that these three are still in the top ten. Any ideas who or
what types of applications actively use these?

~~~
flukus
Assembly is kind of the base line for anything performance sensitive, I doubt
most people using it are working with assembly full time, kind of like how all
web/full stack devs use javascript.

VB.net is basically all LOB style applications, it will be in small business,
it will be in the enterprise space, etc. I doubt there are many starting new
work in VB instead of c# but that still leaves tonnes of legacy stuff. As with
assembly, a lot of full time c# devs would be maintaining VB from time to
time.

What I always find fascinating is the disconnect between what's popular on
places like HN and the real world.

